# Free score sheets **update: new score**



## bennyoschmann (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just started to build a new section to my website, providing free score sheets for studying purposes. When I started, I learned a lot by studying score sheets and always appreciated when other composers shared their work. So this might be useful for some guys here who are looking for new scores to study.

Check out the http://bocomposer.weebly.com/score-sheets.html (Score Sheets) section on my website and spread the word, if you like it. Thanks and please enjoy listening/reading & studying!

*UPDATE (01-07-2015):* Happy New Year everybody! I just added another score sheet from my recent project "The Book of Unwritten Tales 2" to the website, this time a slower, more intimate theme for an Elven princess. Please enjoy!

Best,
Benny


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

thank you Benny! Always nice to look at other composer's works...


----------



## AC986 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

Fantastic Benny! Utterly awesome and thanks.

AC


----------



## Christof (Oct 27, 2014)

Very inspiring stuff!


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

:applause:


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

Hi Benny,

This is amazing. Thanks for these, gonna enjoy studying your scores


----------



## tokatila (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

o-[][]-o


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

Thank you for your generosity in sharing these. I checked out the Raven soundtrack. Great stuff and I really like the concept of the game, too. Just to be sure, is the soundtrack available only with the digital deluxe game, or can it purchased separately?

Music for the Chapter 3 trailer is great!


Mahlon


----------



## bennyoschmann (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

You're welcome, guys!





Mahlon @ Mon Oct 27 said:


> Thank you for your generosity in sharing these. I checked out the Raven soundtrack. Great stuff and I really like the concept of the game, too. Just to be sure, is the soundtrack available only with the digital deluxe game, or can it purchased separately?
> 
> Music for the Chapter 3 trailer is great!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mahlon. Unfortunately the soundtrack is only available with the Digital Deluxe edition. However I uploaded a short montage of score excerpts a while ago to my SoundCloud profile (including the track that was used for Trailer 3): https://soundcloud.com/bennyoschmann/th ... e-excerpts


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Free Score Sheets*

Thanks, Benny.

Mahlon


----------



## bennyoschmann (Jan 7, 2015)

*UPDATE (01-07-2015):* Happy New Year everybody! I just added another score sheet from my recent project "The Book of Unwritten Tales 2" to the http://bocomposer.weebly.com/score-sheets.html (website), this time a slower, more intimate theme for an Elven princess. Please enjoy!


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 7, 2015)

Great!! Thank you very much for your generosity. o-[][]-o I love these.

Mahlon


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 7, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 7, 2015)

The whole of Unwritten Tales 2 is fantastic. Just great. Listening on your soundcloud channel. 

Mahlon


----------



## Neifion (Jan 7, 2015)

Just listened to "Princess Ivo". A brilliant and lovely piece! Parts of it remind me of the magic that Alan Menken weaved during the Disney Renaissance in the early 90's. Very moving and beautiful. And now I'm going to have to check out that game! :D

And like others have said, thank you for generously providing your scores for others to study.


----------



## Will Armitage (Jan 7, 2015)

Truly impressive music, thank you for sharing!


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fantastic! Great work Benny!


----------



## J:H (Jan 8, 2015)

Great initiativ!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot for these! Very well orchestrated. I'll print them all!


----------



## donbodin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Benny, Thanks for posting! I have been doing daily score reading and greatly appreciate you sharing your work. fantastic stuff. Princess Ivo was a joy to read along to.


----------



## bennyoschmann (Feb 6, 2015)

You're welcome, guys! You're kind words are highly appreciated!



Neifion @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> Just listened to "Princess Ivo". A brilliant and lovely piece! Parts of it remind me of the magic that Alan Menken weaved during the Disney Renaissance in the early 90's. Very moving and beautiful. And now I'm going to have to check out that game! :D
> 
> And like others have said, thank you for generously providing your scores for others to study.



Thanks, you're absolutely right! Alan Menken is probably my biggest influence. I grew up during the Disney Renaissance and absorbed that kind of musical language during my childhood.


----------

